# Grafikprogrammierung



## tori (18. Nov 2017)

Hallo, mein Ziel ist es ein Pongspiel zu schreiben. Mir geht es darum zu verstehen wie Grafikprogrammierung funktioniert. Also ich möchte nicht eine API verwenden.
Ist es denn das ohne Directx und Opengl möglich?

Gruß Tori


----------



## krgewb (18. Nov 2017)

tori hat gesagt.:


> Ist es denn das ohne Directx und Opengl möglich?


Ja.
Der Benutzer "Java xyrse123" arbeitet gerade an einem Pong-Spiel.[/SIZE][/B]


----------



## krgewb (19. Nov 2017)

https://www.java-forum.org/thema/pong-programm.179383/
https://www.java-forum.org/thema/probleme-bei-pong.179399/


----------



## JuKu (22. Nov 2017)

tori hat gesagt.:


> Also ich möchte nicht eine API verwenden.



Also ich glaube komplett ohne Schnittstelle kommst du nicht aus. 
Was du vermutlich meinst, ist eine Library.


----------



## Blender3D (22. Nov 2017)

tori hat gesagt.:


> Also ich möchte nicht eine API verwenden.
> Ist es denn das ohne Directx und Opengl möglich?


Ein Spiel wie Pong sollte unter Java keine Geschwindigkeitsprobleme haben.


[URL]https://www.java-forum.org/thema/mit-swing-eine-grafische-oberflaeche-erstellen.178313/#post-1128908
[/URL]


----------



## RalleYTN (28. Nov 2017)

Ich sehe keinen Grund hierfür nicht die eingebaute Java2D API zu verwenden, die von AWT/Swing mit verwendet wird. Oder JavaFX. Für einfache 2D Spiele reicht das volkommen aus.


----------



## Thallius (28. Nov 2017)

Warum nicht einfach paintComponent(). WEr braucht für ein Pong Spiel eine eigene API?


----------



## RalleYTN (28. Nov 2017)

Hier ist sogar bereits ein vorgefertigtes Template: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/tetris-vorgehensweise.169081/page-2


----------

